# Vera Storm



## BillieAbner (4 mo ago)

You and my Father Billie Abner were good friends. He always got his best from you. Bosquo was are family pet in Utah. I lost my Dad a few years ago and just In remembrance of him I'll always remember him speaking your name. Love for pitts. Live simply so you can live.


----------



## BillieAbner (4 mo ago)

BillieAbner said:


> You and my Father Billie Abner were good friends. He always got his best from you. Bosquo was are family pet in Utah. I lost my Dad a few years ago and just In remembrance of him I'll always remember him speaking your name. Love for pitts. Live simply so you can live.


I would love to talk to you anytime.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

is this inception? because i feel like it's inception. dogs are definitely how someone could do this to me.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Vera Storm was a breeder back in the 80s. Prob not even alive anymore to be honest. Was never a member here either.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Vera Storm was a breeder back in the 80s. Prob not even alive anymore to be honest. Was never a member here either.


Have to admit it IS a really cool name though.


----------



## BillieAbner (4 mo ago)

EckoMac said:


> Vera Storm was a breeder back in the 80s. Prob not even alive anymore to be honest. Was never a member here either.


Actually *Vera Storm* showed up in the late 50's and worked with some of the best bloodlines at the time, like * Hemphill, Heinzl* ,*Tacoma, Colby* and *Archer* , *Topsey Turve*y, *Queen of Diamonds*, *Martin Caesar of Tufftown* . Vera Storm is who began the bloodline known as *“ modern”* .

Queen of Diamonds x *Storm's Nero* giving birth to *Storm's Cheyenne* x *Storm's Congo* produced *Storm's Nikema* he was a 3xW OTC. Vera Storm is a top of the line breeder. My Dad got only the best from her back in the 60's - 90's.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

yup. this is inception.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> yup. this is inception.


Definitely Jo.


----------

